# Where can i buy a quality 1:20.3 Ruler?



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Where can i buy a quality 1:20.3 Ruler?

It seems all the good companies have gone out of business. I just recently ordered some from the guy on EBay but EBay canceled the order and pulled all his auctions because they believe he has passed away. 

I'm looking for a 12" and an 18 or 24 " 

Thanks - Im also loo


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dave 

CTT Inc. offers many scale rulers 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-20-3-1-20-3-Scale-Ruler-Armor-Aircraft-Models-9020-/261245269272 

Michael


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

Many years ago on this site, I believe our member "Denray" was making scale rulers. I have one in my hand now. 1/20.3 Note the scale at the extreme upper left end. It is black aluminum with white numerals. Very accurate. This one is 24 inches. A couple of photos (not great, but an idea).


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Buy yourself a good digital caliper and a calculator. I seem to use those two tools more often that not for measuring in scale distances. Much more accurate than a ruler. But I would recommend the "The Rail Scale" but it looks as if the website is no longer valid. http://www.therailscale.com/ 

Craig


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schleich-70...B0002HZSV2


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Good one Garratt, but the link doesn't work. 

I prefer this fellow - he "rules" from the platform of my business car!


----------



## DanteHicks79 (Jun 19, 2013)

www.rulers-of-the-world.com 

They have a huge variety of rulers in different lengths and for a dozen or so different scales.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Pete, It's the missus that rules over the ruler though.
I wouldn't mess with her!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Get yourself a yardstick (or any metric ruler) and a Sharpie. Every 15mm, make a big line. Start numbering at 1, then continue to the end. Every 5mm = 4". That's all I've ever used. Cheap and easy to come by--at least until you put it on your workbench. Then it becomes invisible real fast. (Yes, even my &$%#@! yard stick!) 

Later, 

K


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I have both a couple of CTT scale rulers and a few by The Scale Card, which calls its rullers Scale Rule. I read a review somewhere, where the guy said Scale Rule was the most accurate because it's markings are in one inch increments, where CTT's are in 3 inch. Honestly, I use the CTT the most, because it's easy to see (old eyes don't deal well with small markings). CTT rulers are scale specific and come in 1:20.3, 1:22.5, HO, etc. I bought different kinds so I could quickly scale up from plans in Model Railroader, which are mostly done in HO (it's tough to print building plans in large scale in a magazine). 

The Scale Card rulers are also scale specific and I have a 1:20.3 and a 1:22.5, because I can't make up my mind as to which scale to model in. The nice part about these rulers is that on the lower half they also read in HO and O scales, so you don't need other rulers if ya wanta scale up. 

Like someone said, it seems both of these companies have gone out of business (what does that say about large scale?), but some train stores may still have a few in stock. I bought a Scale Rule from The Original Whistle Stop in Pasadena, CA, so you might try them or maybe Caboose Hobbies in Denver. And contrary to what some have said, if you build a lot of structures like I do, scale rulers are invaluable.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a 1:20.3 and a 1:29 ruler from Scale Card. I have used them extensively and have been very happy with them. I also carry a scale card in 1:29, and so does my wife so we can measure figures that we find when we are out shopping or at train shows.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the credit card size scale I got with my 24 inch scale above a few posts. Carry it with me to shows. Comes in handy. Not sure if this company still exists.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got a wallet one as well as a 24" and a 36" rule in 1:29, 1:1, and 1:89. My only complaint is my wallet one is plastic instead of aluminum like the rest. The plastic seemed to crack in one small spot, but it's good enough for measuring things when your out and about. My wife gave only gave me a funny look the first couple of times when I pulled it out while shopping to measure. Now she points things out, and asks me if it will work for my trains. 

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I got a very nice ruler - 1/29th from Fassett Studios, in a clear plastic with etched markings... great to have!! 12 in. long... 

normally available on evil bay...... http://myworld.ebay.com/tomfassett2/

Dirk


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 28 Jul 2013 05:56 PM 
I got a very nice ruler - 1/29th from Fassett Studios, in a clear plastic with etched markings... great to have!! 12 in. long... 

normally available on evil bay...... http://myworld.ebay.com/tomfassett2/

Dirk 
According to E-bay the seller passed away, no longer in business.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 28 Jul 2013 05:48 PM 
I've got a wallet one as well as a 24" and a 36" rule in 1:29, 1:1, and 1:89. My only complaint is my wallet one is plastic instead of aluminum like the rest. The plastic seemed to crack in one small spot, but it's good enough for measuring things when your out and about. My wife gave only gave me a funny look the first couple of times when I pulled it out while shopping to measure. Now she points things out, and asks me if it will work for my trains. 

Craig Craig,

The wallet credit card scale I have (shown above) IS aluminum.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave

For what it's worth, here's an off handed way of doing it for 1:20.32 scale and still staying pretty darn close to scale. While also having a good quality rule (i.e. Civil Engineering Scale), readily available at most any drafting supply house, in 12 & 18 (and maybe 24) inch lengths.

Modeling in 1:20.32 scale.

12" *÷* 20.32 = 0.590" actual, to the scale foot.
Rounding up by .01" to 0.60" (that being only .01" of a scale foot out of scale).

Then using a Civil Engineering Scale (e.g. 20 graduations to the inch, see following images)













Tri-scale Type:
























Flat Rule Type:









Each graduation on the "20 to the inch" edge of the scale actually represents 0.05" of the full scale inch on the rule.

If we divide the 0.60" value we are using to represent one scale foot for 1:20.32 scale, by the 0.05" that each graduation represents, we find that 12 graduations equals one scale foot in 1:20.32 scale. Which in turn tells us that in effect each graduation represents one scale inch.

0.60" *÷* 0.05" = 12 Graduations (i.e. one scale foot at 1:20.32 scale)

Since on most Civil Engineering Scales the opposing edge of the rule that is graduated "20 to the inch" is the corresponding "40 to the inch" graduation, we can see that each graduation on the "40 to the inch" side represents 1/2 a scale inch.

Hope the above is found to be of use.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes I know longer MFG the black aluminum railscale, they never took off like I thought they might, I was hoping for two or three a week, not worth setting up for one at a time, more of a PIA. 
Thanks for all that did order. 
Dennis


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By denray on 29 Jul 2013 09:34 PM 
Yes I know longer MFG the black aluminum railscale, they never took off like I thought they might, I was hoping for two or three a week, not worth setting up for one at a time, more of a PIA. 
Thanks for all that did order. 
Dennis Dennis,

I thought it was you that produced these scales!

Thank you for making a great product. Sorry to hear they did not take-off like you wanted. I use my scales all the time!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By denray on 29 Jul 2013 09:34 PM 
Yes I know longer MFG the black aluminum railscale, they never took off like I thought they might, I was hoping for two or three a week, not worth setting up for one at a time, more of a PIA. 
Thanks for all that did order. 
Dennis 
I'm glad I ordered mine when I had a chance. It's a great product









Craig


----------



## john hutt (Sep 10, 2010)

*Scale rulers*

OVER 200 SCALES

IMPERIAL OR METRIC

7', 13" OR 25" LONG.

see www.rulers-of-the-world.com


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome! Just ordered two of them, a 1 foot and a 2 foot. I'll let everyone know what they look like when they get here. Awesome.

Robert


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I purchased two, one foot long and one two foot. Good quality, seem durable.

I'll do a review with photos soon...

Robert


----------



## hawkk570 (8 mo ago)

Is that so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

